
Self Destruction Is Generally Counterproductive - ph0rque
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/self-destruction-is-generally-counterproductive
======
goblin89
The title says it all, actually.

But.

Say, the case is that either you finish this project or you're fired. (Or you
do the project or lose a client.) You're perfectly aware about your glucose
addiction [1]. The choices are 1) to quickly eliminate sugar crash by eating
sugar snacks or 2) to survive it, but suffer decreased productivity for some
time. The consequences of choosing 2 might be the complete inability to afford
good food (nuts are pricey) and general long-term stress caused by financial
problems.

I'd be glad if someone would prove me I'm misguided by my sugar-dependent
brain with the above example.

[1] Which may come from refined sugars according to
<http://www.ehow.com/how_2079526_avoid-refined-sugars.html>, please correct in
case I'm wrong.

------
anigbrowl
Astonishing.

